# Intj



## Polgara (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi :tongue:

I only found out last week that I was an INTJ and its like something in my brain just clicked. I got why I did not like overly emotional people, why I responded to certain situations the way I do, my aloofness had a reason, my self imposed solitary confinement etc. And there were others like me :tongue: Yay! Thank you guys for this site and can't wait to earn enough gold for my very own pet.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Polgara and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Polgara. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello. Welcome. : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

Thank God you arrived...I need you to cause a diversion while I slip out the backdoor and go unnoticed. They are watching me I tell you. <begins to whistle, and strolls toward backdoor>roud:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome to the INTJ club. Land of Napoleons, Rockerfellers, Newtons and Augustus Caesars


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

DeadDove said:


> Thank God you arrived...I need you to cause a diversion while I slip out the backdoor and go unnoticed. They are watching me I tell you. <begins to whistle, and strolls toward backdoor>roud:


We're watching you too.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Polgara. Welcome to the cafe. We INTJs are quite rare--especially the Female INTJs. I know two of them so far (you're three).

Yep, we're bastards most of the time. Even when we try to be nice, it's still kind of bastardly 

I'm fluent in sarcasm, e tu?


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome O Rarest of Women! :tongue:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-A-f-E


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

*glares at you*


----------



## Polgara (Jul 30, 2009)

*Reply to hoodedknight*

Sarcastic, humourless, arrogant, aloof, bitchy... I don't see them as criticisms. Just the un-enlightened needing to vent. If I don't find something funny its because its not, if I am sarcastic deal with it, if i appear arrogant it might be because just maybe I DO know more than you. And now the chick part of me is feeling bad that i really shouldn't be thinking or saying things like this but in a way Its kind of freeing knowing that all these multi-faceted parts of me are there for a reason and purpose and that bloody hell they are going to work together. I sometimes fake "good" feelings towards others and finally get that as well.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

loved those books btw..

Kitty for you:


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

welcome to personality cafe,my sister is an INTJ too,she's very nice but she analyze everything.:laughing:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

hi hi, welcome welcome


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

alizée said:


> *glares at you*


*gasp* you're horrible to our new friend.

First we need to lull her into a false sense of security.... AND THEN strike :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Polgara said:


> Sarcastic, humourless, arrogant, aloof, bitchy... I don't see them as criticisms. Just the un-enlightened needing to vent. If I don't find something funny its because its not, if I am sarcastic deal with it, if i appear arrogant it might be because just maybe I DO know more than you. And now the chick part of me is feeling bad that i really shouldn't be thinking or saying things like this but in a way Its kind of freeing knowing that all these multi-faceted parts of me are there for a reason and purpose and that bloody hell they are going to work together. I sometimes fake "good" feelings towards others and finally get that as well.


Ah, somebody who speaks my language. Welcome to PC, fellow INTJ. Feel free to take a seat in our awesomely comfortable INTJ-Lounge over here. We serve knowledge and great pies to go with. =P


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

vanWinchester said:


> Ah, somebody who speaks my language. Welcome to PC, fellow INTJ. Feel free to take a seat in our awesomely comfortable INTJ-Lounge over here. We serve knowledge and great pies to go with. =P


Ha! lolz, Van. Special INTJ lounge 

Is there a special password to get in? Or must we answer a riddle?


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Hooded Knight said:


> Ha! lolz, Van. Special INTJ lounge
> Is there a special password to get in? Or must we answer a riddle?


Yes, sort of a riddle. You just have to say some specific stuff while I observe you talk. Easy enough, right? Hehe =P
Oh and on Tuesdays we also have Reaper Night, where a bunch of (un)dead, awesome thinker people come to visit. :tongue:


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

Trope said:


> We're watching you too.


told ya...the Fun Police are everywhere I tell ya.

Back to the OP, if you could just turn that N into an S you'd be a total rockstar in my book.

I should go passout...if today was tuesday I'd be a little worried for me...as it is, just merely a tune up for tomorrow.


----------



## Polgara (Jul 30, 2009)

Hooded Knight said:


> *gasp* you're horrible to our new friend.
> 
> First we need to lull her into a false sense of security.... AND THEN strike :happy:


I didn't even notice the glare. Does that make me a typical INTJ? :wink:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Polgara! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us.roud: The intjs i've met here are very friendly and I hope you are too! :tongue:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Polgara said:


> I didn't even notice the glare. Does that make me a typical INTJ? :wink:


Maybe :laughing:

I think it's our nature to miss certain social cues. Usually I'll notice a glare, then use it to stir up some hell (but only if I'm feeling diabolical)


----------

